
Twitter and Facebook Are Publishers, Not Platforms - adamrezich
https://www.pcmag.com/commentary/363100/twitter-and-facebook-are-publishers-not-platforms
======
_the_inflator
BTW the author got fired 2 days ago from PCMag:
[https://twitter.com/THErealDVORAK/status/1043180806020116480](https://twitter.com/THErealDVORAK/status/1043180806020116480)

This makes this read even more interesting to me.

